# Fire Reader edition??



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

occasionally of late I've seen an add on amazon for fire hd 8 reader edition. does anyone have this and know how to access it??  it doesn't readily come up on its own when you search amazon?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe this was a package that Amazon offered for a while that included the tablet, a membership in Kindle Unlimited, and I think maybe one or two other things for an attractive price. I don't believe it was a separate type of tablet. There are some threads discussing it in the Fire Forum that you might look at.

I have owned older editions of the Fire, but not the 8 inch version, so I have no direct knowledge.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes . . .the 'readers edition' was a special bundle. You get the 8" Fire -- which was the first that had the blue shade feature -- a cover, and a year of KU for one price.  

As I worked it out, and, of course, depending on how you think of it, it felt to me like I was getting the Fire and the cover and then paying only a $10 for a year of KU. Which seemed fair to me since I wasn't sure I'd use KU much at all and that made it a nice way to try it out. 

And I wanted to check out the new crop of Fires so I could help answer questions for folks here.   Yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

The screen is NOT quite as good as my 7" HDX from a couple of years ago, which is a shame -- I'm not sure I understand Amazon's reasoning on moving backwards with screen resolution, but I'm guessing they've done their homework -- but it is still Very Good. 

And the Fire 8 is much lighter than the HDX whether you consider the devices in the cover or not. It's also got the new 'launcher' -- no carousel.

I think the "readers editions" special comes and goes so I'd say if you see it advertised and are interested, jump on it.


----------

